# BEST FRIENDS: 3 women, old money, secrets + a madman with a gun 1.99



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Consuelo, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Stacy. Having a little trouble getting images into the signature but all up now.

Consuelo


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

“Worth curling up under the covers with.” The Washington Post

“A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women…I wished they were my best friends.” Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

“Plenty of sex … It’s a good read.”
COMPANY

Product Description:

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE– betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA – buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA – exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn’t include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

“Worth curling up under the covers with.” The Washington Post

“A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women…I wished they were my best friends.” Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

“Plenty of sex … It’s a good read.”
COMPANY

Product Description:

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE– betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA – buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA – exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn’t include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

ttp://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

NON FICTION: Report From The Heart:http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0040JI3YW

"A book whose aim is so perfect it's a bulls eye to the heart."
San Francisco Examiner & Chronicle

This is not a novel or a fictionalized account of an existing situation. It is the existing situation. The children exist. The husband exists. The narrator exists. She is a wife and mother and this is a moment to moment account of what goes on in her head and in her heart on a very ordinary day in her life.

It goes to the heart of what every woman fears and asks herself about marriage, children and life. "How do you feel this morning? Did you have a good sleep? Did you get the work you wanted? Are you glad to come home at night? Do you like the children. If you didn't have children would you think it was better to have them or not? What about the baby's face? Do you think it's beautiful? Do you think I'm beautiful. How are your Eggs Ranchero? Too much pepper? Oh, I forgot you don't like pepper.
Are you mad because I didn't get your shirts from the cleaner?
Are you mad because I bought the cheap birdseed and the birds aren't eating it? Are you mad because I don't like birds? Why don't you ever get mad? Why do the children always get hurt when you watch them? Why do they always lose their mittens?

Constructed around one day in her life, this book is about the pleasures, irritations, and occasional rage of having children, about the anxieties of sex, about the compromises of other women, about the awesome possibility that when all is said and done and the day is ended, this may be, after all, "the love story of the century."


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Consuelo, I absolutely adored One Hundred Open Houses. I can't rave about it enough. Your writing style is so unique and almost addictive. I was so sorry when the story was over. Loved it!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

For a limited time: 0.99

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/
"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

#792 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
#84 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

When I was a young girl of ten, I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brought them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

So great to see your sales going so well!

Dana


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

These stats are for Amazon UK
#977 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Adult Fiction
#13 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Women's Popular Fiction
#52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

These stats are for Amazon UK
#977 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Books > Fiction > Erotica > Adult Fiction
#13 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Women's Popular Fiction
#52 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Mornin', Consuelo!

Wavin' atchya!!!

I have BEST FRIENDS on my Kindle and can't wait to read it!!!

Cheers to a superfab weekend, Girlfriend!!!

Hugs and Smiles --- D. D.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Dee Dee and Dana: Thanks for the cheers.  Appreciated.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

"Plenty of sex...it's a good read."

What's not to like?

DT


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

#716 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
#57 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Feb. 22 through Feb 24. You can pick up Best Friends (romance/suspense) for FREE. I listened to my readers and recently gave this book a new ending.
Best Friends was originally published by Delacorte/Dell and translated into several languages. The kindle edition became available last year.

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS&sample=N
http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

"Worth curling up under the covers with." The Washington Post

"Plenty of sex &#8230; It's a good read."
COMPANY

I attended a convent boarding school in Laurel, Maryland run by the Palatine nuns. The school was located between an insane asylum and the Bowie Race track. When Sister Francisca took us for a walk we either went to watch the inmates counting out their steps or to the bleachers at the track to look for dropped coins. Like all boarding schools, there were girls there from dysfunctional families and many bullies. I used the school as the initial meeting place for my three heroines of Best Friends.

It was unlikely they would ever meet. Yet fate brings them together first as naïve schoolgirls . . . then as complicated women facing events that would alter the shape of their lives forever.

NATALIE- betrayed by her first love and consoling herself with the richest husband in America who is both powerful and dangerous.

SARA - buried her ambitions until a blazing passion reminds her of all she has given up. Her suburban security is about to be shattered by a new job and a passionate affair.

MIRANDA - exotically beautiful, dangerously trusting and driven by her own sexuality. She is in love with a famous screenwriter whose scenario doesn't include a wife.

Three women with little in common . . . except a pledge made when they were children when they knew nothing about what life would bring . . . a pledge they will be called upon to keep.

Praise for Best Friends:
Editorial Review:

"Consuelo Baehr is a very talented novelist. She not only writes lovely prose, but she keeps you turning the pages, heart thumping, to see what will happen next." Rona Jaffe, author of The Best of Everything and Class Reunion

"A pleasure to read . . . fascinating, extraordinary women&#8230;I wished they were my best friends." Susan Isaacs, author of Compromising Positions, Shining Through


----------

